# SuperKindle - or how I almost committed Kindlecide



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Reminiscences of "Terror at 2 Feet". Last night while I was reading, a HUGE flying bug attacked me. I mean get a saddle and ride this thing. I had my K in its original case (which I like because it is light and is easily folded back). Of course I put the elastic band over the lower right corner to hold it in. So without thinking I swatted it away from my face with the Kindle, as if it was a paperback book. The K flipped out of the case and went flying across the room. My first thought was "at least I can still get a used K1" because I absolutely do not want a K2. But luck was still on my side. When I picked it up, it was still working; hadn't even changed the page. I've decided that not only can my Kindle fly (I demonstrated that last night), but it is invulnerable. Kind of reminds you of Superman, er...SuperKindle, doesn't it. I wonder what its Kryptonite weakness is?

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, Steve!!!

That's a scary story, I'm glad your Kindle is SuperKindle!  I guess it's alterego is Klark Kent?  

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

When you looked at the bug afterwards, was it still HUGE, or had it reverted to normal size, come on, you can tell us.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG you are so lucky. I don't think that I'd want to test your Kindle for any more special talents, though.


----------



## Abouna (Apr 24, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> ...My first thought was "at least I can still get a used K1" because I absolutely do not want a K2. ...
> 
> Steve


Why are you dead set against a K2? Just curious.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

The bug was so scared of SuperKindle, aka Klark Kent (nice one Betsy), that it left and never came back. I'm wondering what would happen if I run over SuperKindle with my car, do you think it would hurt my tires or suspension?  

Steve


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Scary story, Steve.  Glad your K1 is OK.  I hope it's Kryptonite weakness is not fading when exposed to sunlight!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

Glad your K1 is okay!  I have dropped Estelle (also a K1) a total of 4 times now! 3 times she was in the cover (original) and onto carpeting. Once she fell off the couch and landed face down onto hardwood.  But she survived!  I am sooo careful with her but I don't know... I guess I'm just a clutz!  It's a good thing I don't have a baby.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Too bad you didn't get that one on video! Amazon would've loved it as a promo shot...


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I have that same violent automatic reaction to bugs...I almost wrecked my car once when I looked down and saw a spider on my leg!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Whew!!  Happily, SuperKindle survived!!  MaKK has somehow survived my being a total klutz several times also.  Just this morning, I had put him - in his Oberon cover - onto my footstool while I went to get a refill on my cup of coffee (it is a chilly 40 degrees here this morning after thunderstorms/hail).  While I was in the kitchen, my dog jumped up on the footstool - where he normally sleeps while I'm in my chair reading - and he knocked MaKK off the footstool and onto the floor (carpeted).  MaKK was fine.... thank goodness because I don't want to give up my KK either!  Thank goodness they're able to withstand winged creatures from outer space and canine companions!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Too bad you didn't get that one on video! Amazon would've loved it as a promo shot...


Maybe he could do a reenactment. 

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Dude!!
You need some velcro!!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Abouna said:


> Why are you dead set against a K2? Just curious.


I have certain visual problems and any degree of lighter text is bad for me. I need it as dark and contrasty as I can get.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe he could do a reenactment.
> 
> Betsy


ha ha. In Slo-Mo!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Stevene9 - let's just be careful next time ok?  You might NOT get a KK and have to get a K2 -    Remember Klark Kent was vulnerable as well


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

lol, that's kinda funny just picturing your face in slow motion as the Kindle flys across the room. You dropped the F bomb, didn't you??


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Kind said:


> lol, that's kinda funny just picturing your face in slow motion as the Kindle flys across the room. You dropped the F bomb, didn't you??


Nah, it was OH SH*T!!!!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

And people say the Klassic Kindle is more fragile compared to the Kindle2.
How far could one of them fly and still be OK, huh?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> And people say the Klassic Kindle is more fragile compared to the Kindle2.
> How far could one of them fly and still be OK, huh?


A Kindle shot put contest, K! vs K2. The K1 team is anchored by ...... SuperKindle!!!!!

Steve


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

As one who's desperately chased after B52 sized flying cockroaches with a can of hair spray, and giant centipedes with a chef's knife, (we had to co-exist with these creatures when we lived in Hawaii), I can definitely understand your reaction!  Glad to hear your Kindle came through it with 'flying' colors


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Christina said:


> As one who's desperately chased after B52 sized flying cockroaches with a can of hair spray, and giant centipedes with a chef's knife, (we had to co-exist with these creatures when we lived in Hawaii), I can definitely understand your reaction! Glad to hear your Kindle came through it with 'flying' colors


I used to live in New Orleans (went to college there at Tulane) and was attacked (seriously, this thing had my forehead as a target) by a flying cockroach. I had no idea cockroaches came in that size and with wings, to boot! the only thing that came to my mind was "stop, drop and roll" which I did to the great amusement of my friends. I live in the country now in MO and we now have swarming muddobbers. Need I say more?


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I used to live in New Orleans (went to college there at Tulane) and was attacked (seriously, this thing had my forehead as a target) by a flying cockroach. I had no idea cockroaches came in that size and with wings, to boot!


Now if you're talking cockroaches, I lived for many years in NYC. When I moved into my first apartment, the cockroaches may not have been that big, but in quantity, well, let's just say that New York City has a lot of everything, people, subways, and cockroaches. Thank God for boric acid!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Heart failure for sure. The bug then the Kindle. I *HATE  * roaches, especially the flying kind. I was visiting my daughter last weekend in Deer Park, TX and while in the bathroom I saw one crawling across the floor. Needless to say, I was able to get my pants up before my grandsons saw more of Nana than they would have wanted to. Luckily I have an understanding son-in-law who came to the rescue. My daughter shares my adversion and has her husband and sons trained.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Heart failure for sure. The bug then the Kindle. I *HATE  * roaches, especially the flying kind. I was visiting my daughter last weekend in Deer Park, TX and while in the bathroom I saw one crawling across the floor. Needless to say, I was able to get my pants up before my grandsons saw more of Nana than they would have wanted to. Luckily I have an understanding son-in-law who came to the rescue. My daughter shares my adversion and has her husband and sons trained.


oh how I remember this, I used to live in Corpus Christi TX
sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have been known, when seeing a bug of any sort crawling across the floor, to simply get a large glass and invert it atop said bug.  When my husband comes home I let him deal with this.  I once did this with a cave cricket while he was on travel.  4 days later the darn thing still wasn't dead. . .but DH took care of it -- with much shaking of head and such like -- when he got home that night.

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have been known, when seeing a bug of any sort crawling across the floor, to simply get a large glass and invert it atop said bug. When my husband comes home I let him deal with this. I once did this with a cave cricket while he was on travel. 4 days later the darn thing still wasn't dead. . .but DH took care of it -- with much shaking of head and such like -- when he got home that night.
> 
> Ann


That is hilarious! I don't think I've ever thought about doing that.

Luckily, with 5 cats, we don't have much of a bug problem in the house. Our cat Oreo is the Fly Whisperer..he talks to flies before he eats them. I swear he convinces them to fly right into his mouth. Pretty gross, but very funny to watch.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

we did and do that lots and moved the bugs, lizards, gekkos, out side where they belong. I could place the cup but someone else moved it.
sylvia


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

SuperKindle, able to leap small children in a single...well, ok, able to survive small bugs in a single throw...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thumper said:


> SuperKindle, able to leap small children in a single...well, ok, able to survive small bugs in a single throw...


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thumper said:


> SuperKindle, able to leap small children in a single...well, ok, able to survive small bugs in a single throw...


It would be perfect except that SuperKindle is a K1. However, since I got my K, I have never found the appropriate name for it, until now. FROM HENCEFORTH, my Kindle shall be known far and wide, to all beings great and small, as SUPERKINDLE (Sups for short). Sups creed will be to fight for truth, justice, in the Kindle way. Known to his intimate friends as Klark Kindle, by day he is a meek, mild mannered reading machine. But by night he becomes SUPERKINDLE. Look for the adventures of SuperKindle, coming to a Kindleboard near you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have been known, when seeing a bug of any sort crawling across the floor, to simply get a large glass and invert it atop said bug. When my husband comes home I let him deal with this. I once did this with a cave cricket while he was on travel. 4 days later the darn thing still wasn't dead. . .but DH took care of it -- with much shaking of head and such like -- when he got home that night.
> 
> Ann


I use a shoebox and put the shoe on top to hold it down. I'm convinced that if they fly they can lift the box and I don't want to see it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have been known, when seeing a bug of any sort crawling across the floor, to simply get a large glass and invert it atop said bug. When my husband comes home I let him deal with this. I once did this with a cave cricket while he was on travel. 4 days later the darn thing still wasn't dead. . .but DH took care of it -- with much shaking of head and such like -- when he got home that night.
> 
> Ann


LOL! I do that with a glass to give myself time to work up the courage to deal with the loathsome monster bug. And yeah, sometimes that takes a day or two...


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My hubby has a huge bug phobia. Once, when we were newlyweds, he woke my up at three in the morning to deal with a bug that he found on the wall.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> My hubby has a huge bug phobia. Once, when we newlyweds, he woke my up at three in the morning to deal with a bug that he found on the wall.


Sounds perfectly reasonable to me!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

This is all making me laugh a lot


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I take care of the scorpions - Raid works wonders! and the spiders - again Raid - DH gets the cockroaches!  I keep telling him we need to get a chicken to take care of the bugs, like the folks across the street (someday when I am sure no one is there, I'll take a picture of their house and post it   ), but then furbabies (pups) love to chase the chickens when they get in our yard, probably eat them   if I let them


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have been known, when seeing a bug of any sort crawling across the floor, to simply get a large glass and invert it atop said bug. When my husband comes home I let him deal with this. I once did this with a cave cricket while he was on travel. 4 days later the darn thing still wasn't dead. . .but DH took care of it -- with much shaking of head and such like -- when he got home that night.
> 
> Ann


I tell my husband it was in the vows that he would take care of bugs (though I'm perfectly willing to do it when he's not around). Every now and then he asks for a copy of the vows to check that and other things I say are in the vows, but I've managed to put him off so far. 

Betsy


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

My husband will usually take care of the bugs - but I'll never forget the time (again when we were living in Hawaii) that I was sitting up reading after he'd gone to bed, wearing shorts, and one of those humungous flying cockroaches landed right on my knee. I screamed, of course... and he never even woke up. But the next morning, our neighbor said he'd heard a scream and asked if everything was okay. I thought to myself, gee, thanks for asking - 8 hours later 

Had he charged in to the rescue, I could've had _him_ kill the cockroach!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My DH was afraid of cockroaches, if we had one in the house he would stand on one side of the room and throw his/mine/kids shoes at it across the room.  If he was successful in actually hitting it he would just about go find the shovel to pick it up and dispose of it.  If for some reason he missed it and it came toward him, he ended up standing on the furniture.  Used to crack me up, he was a pretty big guy and seeing him on the chair was hysterical.  I miss him.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> My DH was afraid of cockroaches, if we had one in the house he would stand on one side of the room and throw his/mine/kids shoes at it across the room. If he was successful in actually hitting it he would just about go find the shovel to pick it up and dispose of it. If for some reason he missed it and it came toward him, he ended up standing on the furniture. Used to crack me up, he was a pretty big guy and seeing him on the chair was hysterical. I miss him.


LOL! Just the image in my head is hysterical.

This post reminds me of when we had a problem with mice a few years ago. One got into the house and ran by my cat. It scared the cat so much the cat jumped up in a chair and wouldn't budge for anything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Now if you're talking cockroaches, I lived for many years in NYC. When I moved into my first apartment, the cockroaches may not have been that big, but in quantity, well, let's just say that New York City has a lot of everything, people, subways, and cockroaches. Thank God for boric acid!


I've lived in NYC for 6 years in 4 different apartments (long story...LOL) and never once saw a roach. Ants, that's a different story...LOL!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Why does everyone assume it's the husband's job to take care of bugs. Let's have some equality please.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Why does everyone assume it's the husband's job to take care of bugs. Let's have some equality please.


Well, we do have the isolated case of the husband on the chair 

But I don't see it as an assumption but the distribution of labor that's been decided on in each of these relationships. In our case, it was in the vows. He'd kill bugs, for his part, and I would let him, for my part.

Who kills the bugs in YOUR house, Steve?









Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In our case, it was in the vows. He'd kill bugs, for his part, and I would let him, for my part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I need a hankie -such beautiful vows, Betsy - I am sure that line must have been in our ceremony too (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

crebel said:


> I need a hankie -such beautiful vows, Betsy - I am sure that line must have been in our ceremony too (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)


It wasn't in our vows, but it is in the marriage manual. Apparently, my husband has lost his copy so I'm always having to tell him what is in there  Like Betsy's husband, he's constantly asking to see a copy..but I've been avoiding it for 15 years. Not my fault he lost his....


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Why does everyone assume it's the husband's job to take care of bugs. Let's have some equality please.


I ALWAYS take care of the bugs at our house. I just deal with yucky things better. Maybe it's because I grew up in the country and my DH grew up in the city.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

This all reminds me of a story...a really gross one...is there a gross story thread around here? [going to look for gross story thread ]


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Unfortunately I left the bug part of the vows out, so we divide the bug killing evenly right now.  However, our contract in up for renewal soon (we have a 10 year marriage contract) and I am totally putting it in this time!  Of course he claims he will be putting that he doesn't have to wash dishes in there, so I may have bigger bugs to fry!

Rachel


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh what a great way to start my day! I have been laughing so hard! 

I have to take care of my own bugs and critters during the week and manage OK, but when the hubby gets home for the weekend... I am all girly girl and he deals with them!!    Hey, it gives his ego a boost to be able to save his damsel in distress and who am I to rob him of that privilege??


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

moved to Not Quite Kindle to continue the insect destruction thread. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> so I may have bigger bugs to fry!


Not a mental image I wanted over lunch...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I am pretending to be brave when it comes to dealing with bugs, because I don't want my young daughter to see and copy my bug phobia.

But I'm lucky that her dad is a serious nature lover.  If I see a bug, after gathering all my courage I'll spray it, squash it, vacuum it, or pick it up with a paper towel and flush it, all resulting in the demise of said bug.  He can't bear that, and wants them all gently captured and taken outdoors.  So when he's around, he deals with them to prevent my murderous tactics.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

This is not the gross story (I couldn't find a suitable thread  ), but we have a pool and the muddobbers like the pool, so when we first moved here, my husband (who is not afraid or worried too much about bugs at all) went outside to check the pool motor.  We knew we had a muddobber problem but the extent of which was unknown at the time.  He opened the gate to the equipment area (I was looking out the window at him at the time) and suddently, he started doing the strangest dance, flailing (sp?) his arms around and I heard lots of grunts and screams.  He had been attacked.  Without words (my husband is a big guy), he came upstairs, got the can of raid that says it kills insects on contact midair, went back down, and started spraying the dickens out of anything and everything that even thought of moving.  I laughed so hard, I had to visit the restroom.  He never said another word about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pawlaw, feel free to start the gross story thread yourself!

Ann


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

You guys are so funny!  
I made a deal with my DH, if he got rid of the bugs, I would save him from the snakes. He gets the bugs far more than I get the snakes, but for him it is worth it.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> We knew we had a muddobber problem


What's a muddobber? I've never heard of them, and they're not in my dictionary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AKA Mud dawber--a kind of wasp

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahhh...  under "mud dauber" I found the little beasties...  now I see why they'd be an unpleasant thing to encounter!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry, I had no idea how to spell it.  We don't talk about them much here because we worry that they multiply that way  

Yes, wasps.  But, they make their homes out of mud on the sides, ceilings, walls, outside and inside, in the attics of our homes, barns, vehicles that haven't been driven in a while...ugh!

Speaking of really awful insects...my sons play football and we saw a load of hornets at the field one day.  They had made their homes in the straw that was spread on the ground to help the grass grow ( ).  Those are some really interesting and incredibly threatening looking things!  They had a long cylindrical body with a tapered end.  And they flew FAST!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Sorry, I had no idea how to spell it. We don't talk about them much here because we worry that they multiply that way


I'm sure they do, and you're wise to prevent their spread that way.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I'm sure they do, and you're wise to prevent their spread that way.


hee, hee...


----------

